# Apprenticeship in TN (Chattanooga)



## wannabeapc (Jan 11, 2004)

Where would I need to look to find a decent Apprenticeship in Baking and Pastries? I have decided to try and get some hands on experience before submitting myself to years at a school and $$$ huge amounts of money. I never see any such offers in the job section of the papers, is there an online site of chefs looking for eager to learn mid-lifers?


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

You can find apprenticeships at the Opryland. This is a formal apprenticeship done under the ACF in conjunction with a culinary school and lasts three years. You graduate with a diploma and Certified Cook certification.

Gaylord Opryland Culinary Institute 
Dina Starks 
2800 Opryland Drive 
Nashville, TN 37214 
615-902-8039 

Kuan


----------



## wannabeapc (Jan 11, 2004)

Thanks, I'll have to check that out. It's quite a distance from me but who knows....


----------

